# Esu Reptile Light Combo



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Can i put a basking incadescent bulb in the combo hood or is that a no no?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

This is from the ESU website " The ESU Reptile Combo-Light is a combination fluorescent and incandescent light fixture designed to maximize the benefits of both types of lamps. This allows for the use of a full-spectrum, UV-emitting fluorescent lamp along with incandescent full-spectrum daylight/heat lamps and/or incandescent nocturnal/heat lamps. The fixture contains special heat-resistant ceramic sockets for the incandescent lamps and is designed to direct light and heat down into the terrarium. With the combo-light,hobbyists can create an ideal lighting environment for their terrariums."

Is there a rating for the max size of wattage of bulb you can use in the fixture? All it says that you can use "daylight/heatlamps and/or incandescent noctural/heat lamps".


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

there is a 150 watt limit per lamp is all the box says for the 48" fixture. This will be for a bearded dragon i plan on using a UVB desert sun 10.0 bulb with maybe two 100 watt dayglow bulbs for basking area and ambient air temp. It is temporarly(spelling?) on a 55 gallon 48x13widex20. Do you think that will suffice?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

it would be nicer if it was a little wider but i dont think it will be a big deal, my dragon is about a 12 inches. trying to picture the enclosure size in my head. if you could get a wider enclosure that would be ideal, i would wait for a deal/give away.


----------

